
Is JavaScript Bitcoin mining a viable alternative to online advertisement? - NarcolepticFrog
For very large websites that have millions of viewers, would it be feasible for them to have visitors to their webpage run javascript that mines bitcoins (or does some other useful computation) as an alternative to displaying advertisements? Are there any examples of this &quot;visitors as computational power&quot; idea?
======
lollipop25
Legal and moral issues aside:

\- Devices will become really slow as the operation will try to hog memory and
computational power. This will affect the website's responsiveness. Written
badly, it can crash the browser.

\- The browser app will start to consume more resources, forcing other apps in
the devices to be killed by the LMK. This makes the overall device experience
a hassle as moving from app to app will load them from disk rather than from
cached memory.

\- Additionally, it will consume more power. This is not a big deal for
desktops and plugged laptops. But for mobile devices, this is a big deal.

------
4684499
[http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/12/new-jersey-slaps-mit-
bitco...](http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/12/new-jersey-slaps-mit-bitcoin-
hackers-with-subpoena-and-theyre-fighting-back/)

And I think user's computer will get pretty hot.

